# Goat poop



## Dogma (Jan 3, 2016)

My goat is pooping strands of pearl poops... Like connected with mucous. She was wormed a month ago... Thank you.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 3, 2016)

I would say that her intestines are irritated and it can be from something she ate or worms. If she acts fine I would just watch her. Since she is going in for another fecal I wouldn't be too worried as long as she is eating, drinking, and acting like a goat.


----------



## Dogma (Jan 4, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I would say that her intestines are irritated and it can be from something she ate or worms. If she acts fine I would just watch her. Since she is going in for another fecal I wouldn't be too worried as long as she is eating, drinking, and acting like a goat.


Thank you. She's full of it and acting quite like a goat. Lol. They have been out forraging a lot lately... I will keep an eye on her     Much appreciation for all the help on this site.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 4, 2016)

I agree with @babsbag 

Does her poo still look like this today? 

When do you plan on getting another fecal run? This is important as you need to know if you are getting resistant parasites. 

I have been enjoying the pics of the girls you have been posting


----------



## Dogma (Jan 4, 2016)

Thank you. It's better today... They go back on 1/26/16 to see vet, fecal and ultrasound. 


Goat Whisperer said:


> I agree with @babsbag
> 
> Does her poo still look like this today?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dogma (Jan 4, 2016)

She's extremely playful and eating great!!!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 4, 2016)

Can you give her a little grain or feed pellets with some kefir or yogurt with live cultures? Or add some electrolytes/ACV to her/their water for a couple of days?


----------



## Dogma (Jan 4, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Can you give her a little grain or feed pellets with some kefir or yogurt with live cultures? Or add some electrolytes/ACV to her/their water for a couple of days?


Of course I can and will... doc says she's too fat, but I'm sure a little is ok.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 4, 2016)

Just was thinking maybe the probiotics and good bacteria might help stabilize her digestion/ease any irritation that might be there.


----------



## Dogma (Jan 4, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Just was thinking maybe the probiotics and good bacteria might help stabilize her digestion/ease any irritation that might be there.


Thank you. It sure cant hurt.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 4, 2016)

If you give her probiotics, I would just use THIS from TSC. I wouldn't be trying to get her to take anything she isn't used to, other then the probiotics of course. It comes in a paste too. I just mix the powder with a little water and drench the goat.

When a goat is having weird poo (mostly if they have scours) the best thing is to just give hay. NO grain. If she is having irritation issues giving grain that she hasn't been on for a while would do more harm than good.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 4, 2016)

Agree with Goat Whisperer... grain nah anytime there is intestinal distress stay away from grain/pellet feed- as far as the other probios are good ... most yogurt unless raw does not have enough good stuff to make a difference. 

If this is still like this with the mucous I'd run a fecal in.


----------



## Dogma (Jan 5, 2016)

Some happy news.  her poops are back to normal. Woohoo. I did move up her appointment to next week for us and fecal. Just want to be sure my babies are ok!!! Thank you all for your help. The probiotic  were out of stock, but I'll order them to have on hand. I appreciate all the help.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 12, 2016)

Glad to hear she is looking better.  I would suspect a parasite, cocci might be hanging around.  When we have had mucusy poos in the past, that has been the culprit.  She might be fighting them off and the is good, but you may need to help her a bit with a nice sulfa.  The fecal will tell.


----------



## Dogma (Jan 13, 2016)

Fecal was negative.  yay!!! Poops are normal and ladies are healthy. Thank you.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 13, 2016)

Dogma said:


> Fecal was negative.  yay!!! Poops are normal and ladies are healthy. Thank you.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 13, 2016)




----------

